# Request for Pictures :)



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Y'all probably don't know this, but I'm an artist. I specialize in watercolor and I tend to paint a lot of animals. The two things I adore painting are Cockatiels and budgies. I just don't do a lot of them and I'd like to change that. I'm sending out a request for pictures of cockatiels and Budgies - playing, sitting, flying - whatever you got. They just have to be (mostly) clear pictures  

You can catch the majority of my work at Deviantart. Be warned - I do a lot of Transformers stuff and fantasy, LOL!!


----------



## Yoni84 (Sep 18, 2015)

Here are some photos of my cockatiel. Hope it helps. I'd love to see the result 









Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you so much, Yoni84!!!! I'm currently doing a dragon (No surprise here....) and I am eager to get onto another cockatiel painting  Drooling over the one photo of your guy's wet head


----------



## Teagan (Mar 7, 2017)

Here are some of Bandersnatch (budgie) and Jabberwocky (cockatiel)


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Beck


Poppy


Jaid


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone  I've got a lot of variety of pictures now. This is gonna be so much fun


----------



## Teagan (Mar 7, 2017)

vampiric_conure said:


> Thank you everyone  I've got a lot of variety of pictures now. This is gonna be so much fun


when I saw this thread, I laughed, I was sure you would get 500 pics because you asked for bird pictures from crazy bird people! Oh you want to see my favorite little bird baby?? Here is a slide show I made from hatching to now, should only take you 45 minutes to watch :rofl:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

If you would like a bit more variety, I do have a lovebird.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Teagan said:


> when I saw this thread, I laughed, I was sure you would get 500 pics because you asked for bird pictures from crazy bird people! Oh you want to see my favorite little bird baby?? Here is a slide show I made from hatching to now, should only take you 45 minutes to watch :rofl:


That was me a few years ago. I'd like to think I matured slightly


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

LOLOLOL! That why I like you guys. We understand each other  And yes Haimovfids ... I would LOVE a lovebird to paint !!  Thanks for the offer


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## ParrotLover2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

Budgies, cockatiel and lovebird.


----------

